# Problem with Pci Bus Compatibility with my Dell Laptop



## NeedTechSupport1234 (May 4, 2019)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/4/2019, 15:03:23

Operating System: Windows 10 Home 64-bit (10.0, Build 17134) (17134.rs4_release.180410-1804)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Latitude E6540
BIOS: BIOS Date: 10/09/18 00:20:05 Ver: A26.00 (type: BIOS)
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4310M CPU @ 2.70GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8098MB RAM
Page File: 4774MB used, 5242MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 12
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
Miracast: Available, with HDCP
Microsoft Graphics Hybrid: Supported
DxDiag Version: 10.00.17134.0001 64bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Display Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Type: Full Device (POST)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0416&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_06
Device Status: 0180200A [DN_DRIVER_LOADED|DN_STARTED|DN_DISABLEABLE|DN_NT_ENUMERATOR|DN_NT_DRIVER]
Device Problem Code: No Problem
Driver Problem Code: Unknown
Display Memory: 2160 MB
Dedicated Memory: 112 MB
Shared Memory: 2048 MB
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
HDR Support: Not Supported
Display Topology: Internal
Display Color Space: DXGI_COLOR_SPACE_RGB_FULL_G22_NONE_P709
Color Primaries: Red(0.569836,0.332531), Green(0.328625,0.581555), Blue(0.159680,0.141125), White Point(0.313977,0.329602)
Display Luminance: Min Luminance = 0.500000, Max Luminance = 270.000000, MaxFullFrameLuminance = 270.000000
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: unknown
Monitor Id: CMN15C5
Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (60.003Hz)
Output Type: Internal
Monitor Capabilities: HDR Not Supported
Display Pixel Format: DISPLAYCONFIG_PIXELFORMAT_32BPP
Advanced Color: Not Supported
Driver Name: igdumdim64.dll,igd10iumd64.dll,igd10iumd64.dll,igd12umd64.dll
Driver File Version: 20.19.0015.4835 (English)
Driver Version: 20.19.15.4835
DDI Version: 12
Feature Levels: 11_1,11_0,10_1,10_0,9_3,9_2,9_1
Driver Model: WDDM 2.0
Graphics Preemption: Primitive
Compute Preemption: Thread group
Miracast: Supported
Hybrid Graphics GPU: Integrated
Power P-states: Not Supported
Virtualization: Not Supported
Block List: No Blocks
Catalog Attributes: N/A
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/15/2017 5:00:00 PM, 39861304 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: Unknown
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-4756-11CF-7B61-B125BAC2D935}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x0416
SubSys ID: 0x05BE1028
Revision ID: 0x0006
Driver Strong Name: oem11.inf:5f63e534dd929195:iHSWM_w10:20.19.15.4835ci\ven_8086&dev_0416&subsys_05be1028
Rank Of Driver: 00D10001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_C
DXVA2 Modes: DXVA2_ModeMPEG2_VLD DXVA2_ModeMPEG2_IDCT DXVA2_ModeVC1_D2010 DXVA2_ModeWMV9_IDCT DXVA2_ModeVC1_IDCT DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_NoFGT DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_Progressive_NoFGT DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_NoFGT DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Multiview_NoFGT DXVA2_ModeHEVC_VLD_Main
Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering
 {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
MPO MaxPlanes: 1
MPO Caps: Not Supported
MPO Stretch: Not Supported
MPO Media Hints: Not Supported
MPO Formats: Not Supported
PanelFitter Caps: Not Supported
PanelFitter Stretch: Not Supported
Card name: AMD Radeon HD 8790M
Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x6606)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Type: Render-Only Device
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6606&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_00
Device Status: 0180200A [DN_DRIVER_LOADED|DN_STARTED|DN_DISABLEABLE|DN_NT_ENUMERATOR|DN_NT_DRIVER]
Device Problem Code: No Problem
Driver Problem Code: Unknown
Display Memory: 6075 MB
Dedicated Memory: 2027 MB
Shared Memory: 4048 MB
Current Mode: Unknown
HDR Support: Unknown
Display Topology: Unknown
Display Color Space: Unknown
Color Primaries: Unknown
Display Luminance: Unknown
Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,amdxc64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1404 (English)
Driver Version: 15.201.1101.0
DDI Version: 12
Feature Levels: 11_1,11_0,10_1,10_0,9_3,9_2,9_1
Driver Model: WDDM 2.0
Graphics Preemption: DMA
Compute Preemption: DMA
Miracast: Not Supported by Graphics driver
Hybrid Graphics GPU: Discrete
Power P-states: Not Supported
Virtualization: Not Supported
Block List: No Blocks
Catalog Attributes: N/A
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/5/2015 5:00:00 PM, 1493040 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: Unknown
Device Identifier: Unknown
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x6606
SubSys ID: 0x05BE1028
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem16.inf:cb0ae4142892e309:ati2mtag_R502:15.201.1101.0ci\ven_1002&dev_6606&subsys_05be1028
Rank Of Driver: 00D10001
Video Accel: Unknown
DXVA2 Modes: DXVA2_ModeMPEG2_VLD DXVA2_ModeMPEG2_IDCT DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_NoFGT DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_Progressive_NoFGT DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_NoFGT DXVA2_ModeVC1_VLD DXVA2_ModeMPEG4pt2_VLD_AdvSimple_NoGMC DXVA2_ModeVC1_IDCT DXVA2_ModeWMV9_IDCT
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
D3D9 Overlay: Unknown
DXVA-HD: Unknown
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
MPO MaxPlanes: 0
MPO Caps: Not Supported
MPO Stretch: Not Supported
MPO Media Hints: Not Supported
MPO Formats: Not Supported
PanelFitter Caps: Not Supported
PanelFitter Stretch: Not Supported
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers / Headphones (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0292&SUBSYS_102805BE&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTDVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6070 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 4/30/2015 12:00:00 AM, 2540800 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone Array (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTDVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6070 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/27/2015 15:33:48, 2540800 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
---------------------
Video Capture Devices
Number of Devices: 1
---------------------
FriendlyName: Integrated Webcam
Category: Camera
SymbolicLink: \\?\usb#vid_0c45&pid_64d0&mi_00#7&17d9d02b&0&0000#{e5323777-f976-4f5b-9b55-b94699c46e44}\global
Location: Front
Rotation: 0
Manufacturer: Microsoft
HardwareID: USB\VID_0C45&PID_64D0&REV_4214&MI_00,USB\VID_0C45&PID_64D0&MI_00
DriverDesc: USB Video Device
DriverProvider: Microsoft
DriverVersion: 10.0.17134.1
DriverDateEnglish: 6/21/2006 00:00:00
DriverDateLocalized: 6/21/2006 12:00:00 AM
Service: usbvideo
Class: Camera
DevNodeStatus: 180200A[DN_DRIVER_LOADED|DN_STARTED|DN_DISABLEABLE|DN_NT_ENUMERATOR|DN_NT_DRIVER]
ContainerId: {00000000-0000-0000-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF}
ProblemCode: No Problem
BusReportedDeviceDesc: Integrated Webcam
Parent: USB\VID_0C45&PID_64D0\6&23e3d5eb&0&5
DriverProblemDesc: n/a
UpperFilters: n/a
LowerFilters: WdmCompanionFilter
Stack: \Driver\ksthunk,\Driver\usbvideo,\Driver\ACPI,\Driver\usbccgp
ContainerCategory: n/a
SensorGroupID: n/a
MFT0: n/a
DMFT: n/a
DependentStillCapture: n/a
EnablePlatformDMFT: n/a
DMFTChain: n/a
EnableDshowRedirection: n/a
FrameServerEnabled: n/a
ProfileIDs: n/a
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Airplane Mode Switch
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0xABCE
FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *PNP0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 105984 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 63904 bytes
|
+ Dell Touchpad
| Matching Device ID: acpi\dll05be
| Upper Filters: ApfiltrService
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: Apfiltr.sys, 4/20/2018 05:44:22, 619320 bytes
| Driver: Vxdif.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:48, 153904 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.exe, 4/20/2018 05:44:40, 782440 bytes
| Driver: ApntEx.exe, 4/20/2018 05:44:36, 48992 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:38, 1829168 bytes
| Driver: Elprop.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:44, 146296 bytes
| Driver: EzAuto.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:46, 58208 bytes
| Driver: Uninstap.exe, 4/20/2018 05:44:48, 478752 bytes
| Driver: ApInst.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:28, 80688 bytes
| Driver: ApInfo.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:26, 141104 bytes
| Driver: hidfind.exe, 4/20/2018 05:44:46, 94512 bytes
| Driver: ApMsgFwd.exe, 4/20/2018 05:44:32, 101720 bytes
| Driver: ApMouCpl.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:30, 1700704 bytes
| Driver: DellTPad.exe, 4/20/2018 05:44:44, 14225432 bytes
| Driver: DellTouchpad.exe, 4/20/2018 05:44:42, 5627752 bytes
| Driver: Dell.Framework.Library.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:42, 117224 bytes
| Driver: HidMonitorSvc.exe, 4/20/2018 05:44:48, 113416 bytes
| Driver: ApSearch.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:42, 130648 bytes
| Driver: ApTaskLink.xml, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 1186 bytes
| Driver: CirScrL.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: CirScrR.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: CirScrU.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: CirScrD.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: PadScrH.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: PadScrV.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: StkScr.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: StkScrH.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: StkScrV.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: Zoom.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: PadScr.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: Rotation.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: InrScr.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: InrScrH.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: InrScrV.cur, 4/20/2018 02:30:24, 4286 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 56728 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 105984 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01009.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:50, 1738992 bytes
| Driver: ApCoInstaller.dll, 4/20/2018 05:44:20, 137376 bytes
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 66.6 GB
Total Space: 113.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: CT120BX300SSD1
Drive: E:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GU90N
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 10.00.17134.0137 (English), 6/14/2018 21:36:47, 159744 bytes
--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Dell Wireless 1506 802.11b/g/n (2.4GHz)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&SUBSYS_02081028&REV_01\4&F599233&0&00E2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athw10x.sys, 10.00.0000.0341 (English), 10/15/2016 00:06:48, 4325808 bytes
Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #8 - 8C1E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C1E&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E7
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0677 (English), 3/14/2019 01:56:59, 375096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series SMBus Controller - 8C22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #5 - 8C18
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0677 (English), 3/14/2019 01:56:59, 375096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-LM
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153A&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&C8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1d65x64.sys, 12.13.0017.0004 (English), 9/12/2015 00:40:26, 547840 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1d65x64.din, 8/6/2015 04:23:40, 3130 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicCo4.dll, 4.02.0003.0000 (English), 9/12/2015 00:40:26, 146192 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicInstD.dll, 9.12.0013.0000 (English), 9/12/2015 00:40:24, 109560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1dmsg.dll, 10.00.0417.0000 (English), 9/12/2015 00:40:24, 92712 bytes
Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #1 - 8C10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0677 (English), 3/14/2019 01:56:59, 375096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #7 - 8C1C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C1C&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E6
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0677 (English), 3/14/2019 01:56:59, 375096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\TeeDriverW8x64.sys, 11.07.0000.1032 (English), 6/26/2017 00:01:18, 205984 bytes
Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1217&DEV_8520&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_01\4&3305EFA3&0&00E7
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 287128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\dumpsd.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 188832 bytes
Name: Standard SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C03&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\storahci.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:49, 156056 bytes
Name: Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&A0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBXHCI.SYS, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 434592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\UMDF\UsbXhciCompanion.dll, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 123576 bytes
Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:45, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\drmk.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:46, 98304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\portcls.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:46, 379392 bytes
Name: AMD Radeon HD 8790M
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6606&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_00\4&303ABF0A&0&0008
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.1500 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:10, 21655080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0024 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 64032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 9.14.0010.1128 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:50, 8952072 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0513 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:50, 9069144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0025 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 209968 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 97616 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 97616 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 7.15.0020.1301 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 1266736 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 9/1/2015 04:46:38, 3437632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1002 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 50208 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 386096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvsva.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:18, 157144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvsvl.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:18, 204952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvaxy_cik.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:16, 234420 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvaxy_cik_nd.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:16, 232752 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativce02.dat, 9/1/2015 04:46:46, 100816 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdmmcl6.dll, 1.06.0000.0000 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 69688 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1199 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 265776 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1199 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 693816 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidemgy.dll, 4.05.5696.36523 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 459840 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.13399 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:12, 30785080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.1848 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 81456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.1848 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 76320 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.1848 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 15737376 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 9/1/2015 04:46:00, 662032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdhdl64.dll, 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 153656 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hsa-thunk64.dll, 9/1/2015 11:01:10, 123424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativce03.dat, 9/1/2015 04:46:46, 177344 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvaxy_vi.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:18, 322868 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvaxy_vi_nd.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:18, 321200 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvaxy_cz_nd.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:16, 255808 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amde31a.dat, 9/1/2015 04:44:52, 175648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\detoured.dll, 2.01.0000.0207 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 24608 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdgfxinfo64.dll, 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 223792 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieah64.exe, 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 179248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvaxy_FJ.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:16, 250884 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvaxy_FJ_nd.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:16, 249088 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdocl12cl64.dll, 0.08.0000.0000 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 27556384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdicdxx.dat, 9/1/2015 04:44:54, 833800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 6/29/2015 04:35:46, 737410 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdmiracast.dll, 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 485728 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.17.0010.0625 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:50, 12175424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 9.14.0010.1128 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:50, 7558752 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0513 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:50, 8089128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 92200 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 92192 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 7.15.0020.1301 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 945712 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxx.dll, 7.15.0020.1301 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 945712 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 9/1/2015 04:46:44, 3471376 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ativvsva.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:18, 157144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ativvsvl.dat, 6/29/2015 04:36:18, 204952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdmmcl.dll, 1.06.0000.0000 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 58424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.13399 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:12, 25331240 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0625 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:50, 10289928 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.1848 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 71216 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.1848 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 69664 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.1848 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 14322728 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiapfxx.blb, 9/1/2015 04:46:00, 662032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdhdl32.dll, 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 142384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hsa-thunk.dll, 9/1/2015 11:01:10, 122920 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\detoured.dll, 2.01.0000.0207 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 23088 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdgfxinfo32.dll, 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 208944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atieah32.exe, 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 164384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdocl12cl.dll, 0.08.0000.0000 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:06, 22337592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 71712 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 353312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdave64.dll, 8.04.0006.0000 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 127472 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdave32.dll, 8.04.0006.0000 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 121632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atisamu64.dll, 7.01.0000.0001 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 108080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdhcp64.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 163640 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\kapp_ci.sbin, 9/1/2015 04:46:52, 47664 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\kapp_si.sbin, 9/1/2015 04:46:52, 43536 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\samu_krnl_ci.sbin, 6/29/2015 04:36:26, 140240 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\samu_krnl_isv_ci.sbin, 6/29/2015 04:36:26, 138832 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atisamu32.dll, 7.01.0000.0001 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 101416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdhcp32.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 149952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 686120 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9p64.dll, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 141576 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiuxp64.dll, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 173984 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6txx.dll, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 175664 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 90144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx64.dll, 8.17.0010.1404 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 1493040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdxc64.dll, 8.18.0010.0043 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 9429408 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.1404 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 1239784 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdxc32.dll, 8.18.0010.0043 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 7745960 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 2.00.0004.0000 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:04, 84024 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdocl64.dll, 10.00.1800.0011 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 47802944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdocl_as64.exe, 9/1/2015 11:01:04, 1206344 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdocl_ld64.exe, 9/1/2015 11:01:04, 1079376 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\clinfo.exe, 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 255528 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OpenCL.dll, 2.00.0004.0000 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 78392 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdocl.dll, 10.00.1800.0011 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 39731760 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdocl_as32.exe, 9/1/2015 11:01:04, 1015856 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdocl_ld32.exe, 9/1/2015 11:01:04, 817736 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\AMD\amdkmpfd\amdkmpfd.stz, 8.14.0001.6028 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 92952 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\AMD\amdkmpfd\amdkmpfd.itz, 9/1/2015 04:44:54, 1988 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\AMD\amdkmpfd\amdkmpfd.ctz, 9/1/2015 04:44:54, 9805 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6pxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 94264 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:48, 123680 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:50, 154656 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 160824 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6463 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:08, 90144 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia\AMDhwDecoder_32.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 229416 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia\AMDhwDecoder_64.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:02, 265264 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\coinst_15.20.dll, 1.00.0005.0009 (English), 9/1/2015 11:01:10, 886312 bytes
Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #6 - 8C1A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C1A&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E5
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0677 (English), 3/14/2019 01:56:59, 375096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series USB EHCI #1 - 8C26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 95648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 412576 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 514464 bytes
Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) processor E3 - 1200 v3/4th Gen Core processor PCI Express x16 Controller - 0C01
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0677 (English), 3/14/2019 01:56:59, 375096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #3 - 8C14
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C14&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0677 (English), 3/14/2019 01:56:59, 375096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) QM87 LPC Controller - 8C4F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C4F&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:49, 18848 bytes
Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) processor E3 - 1200 v3/4th Gen Core processor DRAM Controller - 0C04
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C04&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0416&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&10
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:52, 7972320 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10iumd64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:10, 16451024 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10idpp64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:06, 312288 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd11dxva64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:22, 33471472 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd12umd64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:26, 4268520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumdim64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:50, 39861304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdail64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:38, 193016 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcmrt64.dll, 5.00.0000.1148 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:12, 183968 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfx11cmrt64.dll, 5.00.0000.1148 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:04, 182944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcmjit64.dll, 5.00.0000.1148 (English), 11/7/2017 18:06:18, 1590776 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdde64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:34, 222720 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IntelCpHDCPSvc.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:42, 448992 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdusc64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:58, 6693136 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igc64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:02, 15477968 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdmd64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:40, 2393152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igd10iumd32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:10, 13062768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igd10idpp32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:04, 297152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igd11dxva32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:18, 34824464 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igd12umd32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:22, 4240200 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdumdim32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:44, 38903896 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdail32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:34, 173560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdde32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:32, 181824 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxcmrt32.dll, 5.00.0000.1148 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:06, 160256 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfx11cmrt32.dll, 5.00.0000.1148 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:00, 160256 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxcmjit32.dll, 5.00.0000.1148 (English), 11/7/2017 18:06:14, 1178616 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdusc32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:54, 5137800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igc32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:00, 13483192 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdmd32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:00:36, 1858624 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\iglhcp32.dll, 3.00.0001.0026 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:20, 205344 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\iglhsip32.dll, 9.00.0030.9000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:26, 1814048 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe, 9.00.0018.0917 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:46, 502752 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 4862 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 40343 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 40316 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxg64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 39658 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo64_dev.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 40931 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc64_dev.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 41296 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxg64_dev.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 39798 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 1125 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa64.cpa, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 2813952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhcp64.dll, 3.00.0001.0026 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:20, 242144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhsip64.dll, 9.00.0030.9000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:30, 1816704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\cp_resources.bin, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 511260 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\difx64.exe, 1.04.0004.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:04:32, 175584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxDH.dll, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:06:32, 755192 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxDHLib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:06:34, 84984 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxDHLibv2_0.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:06:38, 95224 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxDI.dll, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:06:40, 398328 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxDILib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:06:42, 29176 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxDILibv2_0.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:06:46, 29176 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxLHM.dll, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:10, 2141688 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxLHMLib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:07:14, 22520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxLHMLibv2_0.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:07:18, 22520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxSDK.exe, 11/7/2017 18:07:22, 1023968 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxSDKLib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:07:24, 100856 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxSDKLibv2_0.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:07:28, 111608 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxEM.exe, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:06:50, 354272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxEMLib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:06:56, 27640 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxEMLibv2_0.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/7/2017 18:06:56, 27640 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUIEx.exe, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:04:52, 466912 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxv4_0.exe, 8.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:02, 968160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxv4_0.exe.config, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 935 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxv2_0.exe, 8.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:04:56, 964576 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxv2_0.exe.config, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 895 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxResources.dll, 8.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:04:48, 5262840 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\MetroIntelGenericUIFramework.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:08:36, 705016 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCUIServicePS.dll, 11/7/2017 18:06:30, 103416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCUIService.exe, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:06:28, 373728 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCPL.cpl, 11/7/2017 18:06:24, 273400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTray.exe, 11/7/2017 18:07:28, 401888 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxDTCM.dll, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:06:50, 254968 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxHK.exe, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:04, 268256 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxOSP.dll, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:18, 389624 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DPTopologyApp.exe, 8.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:04:36, 232416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DPTopologyApp.exe.config, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 935 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DPTopologyAppv2_0.exe, 8.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:04:40, 231904 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DPTopologyAppv2_0.exe.config, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 895 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:00, 236512 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:16, 55232 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ColorImageEnhancement.wmv, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 375173 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ImageStabilization.wmv, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 403671 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\FilmModeDetection.wmv, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 641530 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxexps32.dll, 6.15.0010.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:00, 52728 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig75icd64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:12, 11748344 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\ig75icd32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:06, 8734712 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\llvm_release_license.txt, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 1981 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\readme.txt, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 9788 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\version.ini, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 34 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\Intel_OpenCL_ICD32.dll, 2.00.0002.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:08:28, 103928 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelOpenCL32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:46, 318456 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\task_executor32.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:32, 373240 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\OclCpuBackend32.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:26, 7126520 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\intelocl32.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:18, 1408504 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\cpu_device32.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:08, 522744 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clbltfnn8.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 1223604 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clbltfnn8_img_cbk.o, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 296664 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clbltfnn8_img_cbk.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 389300 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clbltfng9.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 1157132 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clbltfng9_img_cbk.o, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 287436 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clbltfng9_img_cbk.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 389180 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clbltfns9.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 785172 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clbltfns9_img_cbk.o, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 249992 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clbltfns9_img_cbk.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 350952 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\clang_compiler32.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:04, 242680 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\__ocl_svml_n8.dll, 3.04.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:15:12, 5022712 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\__ocl_svml_g9.dll, 3.04.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:15:04, 5360120 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\__ocl_svml_s9.dll, 3.04.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:15:14, 5238264 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\tbb\tbbmalloc.dll, 4.02.2014.0601 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:50, 208536 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\tbb\tbb.dll, 4.02.2014.0601 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:40, 360088 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x86\tbb\tbb_preview.dll, 4.02.2013.1002 (), 11/7/2017 18:14:56, 355992 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\common\clbltfnshared.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 1026520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Intel_OpenCL_ICD64.dll, 2.00.0002.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:08:32, 99832 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IntelOpenCL64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:50, 416248 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\task_executor64.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:38, 428536 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\OclCpuBackend64.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:28, 9629176 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\intelocl64.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:22, 1628152 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\cpu_device64.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:14, 669176 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clbltfnh8.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 1226660 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clbltfnh8_img_cbk.o, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 358288 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clbltfnh8_img_cbk.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 402580 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clbltfne9.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 1159784 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clbltfne9_img_cbk.o, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 347104 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clbltfne9_img_cbk.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 402468 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clbltfnl9.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 788292 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clbltfnl9_img_cbk.o, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 294032 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clbltfnl9_img_cbk.rtl, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 364424 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\clang_compiler64.dll, 5.02.0000.10094 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:04, 267768 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\__ocl_svml_h8.dll, 3.04.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:15:08, 5234168 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\__ocl_svml_e9.dll, 3.04.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:15:04, 5744632 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\__ocl_svml_l9.dll, 3.04.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:15:08, 5627384 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\tbb\tbbmalloc.dll, 4.02.2014.0601 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:54, 248472 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\tbb\tbb.dll, 4.02.2014.0601 (English), 11/7/2017 18:14:44, 438424 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\OpenCL\bin\x64\tbb\tbb_preview.dll, 4.02.2013.1002 (), 11/7/2017 18:14:58, 433816 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelOpenCL32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:46, 318456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdbcl32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:42, 388600 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdrcl32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:06:10, 4368888 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\common_clang32.dll, 4.00.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 17:59:56, 19861496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdmcl32.dll, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdfcl32.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:48, 225272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IntelOpenCL64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:50, 416248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdbcl64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:42, 438776 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdrcl64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:06:10, 4931064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\common_clang64.dll, 4.00.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:04:24, 29101560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdmcl64.dll, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdfcl64.dll, 20.19.0015.4835 (English), 11/7/2017 18:05:48, 266232 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdclbif.bin, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 5799386 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\libmfxhw32.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:30, 8872584 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfxplugin32_hw.dll, 1.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:08:36, 4741328 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_h264ve_32.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:34, 1457120 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_mjpgvd_32.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:08:58, 1350352 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_vp8vd_32.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:09:26, 1358544 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_vp9vd_32.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:09:36, 1358544 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_h265ve_32.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:44, 1471424 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\h265e_32.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 63761 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\he_32.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 62217 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\c_32.cpa, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 846855 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\cpa_32.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 993 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\dev_32.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 21523 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mj_32.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 57541 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\libmfxhw64.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:30, 9318376 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfxplugin64_hw.dll, 1.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:08:40, 4919504 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_h264ve_64.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:40, 1810880 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_mjpgvd_64.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:09:00, 1677512 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_vp8vd_64.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:09:30, 1686224 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_vp9vd_64.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:09:40, 1687248 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mfx_mft_h265ve_64.dll, 7.16.0010.0020 (English), 11/7/2017 18:01:48, 1836736 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\h265e_64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 13485 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\he_64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 12873 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\c_64.cpa, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 1519616 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\cpa_64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 993 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\dev_64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 21523 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\Intel\Media SDK\mj_64.vp, 11/7/2017 17:48:36, 12365 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v4835.dll, 1.03.0025.0000 (English), 11/7/2017 18:07:32, 235000 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DisplayAudiox64.cab, 11/7/2017 17:48:34, 831685 bytes
Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series USB EHCI #2 - 8C2D
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 95648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 412576 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/11/2018 16:33:52, 514464 bytes

So I downloaded the recommended updated drivers from dell for the E6540 for chipsets for my computer and now my FPS has dropped. It was originally working alright but I went ahead and DDUed my AMD graphics driver and deleted the C:/AMD files and ever since then my graphics driver has not been working properly. I suspect it has to do with the PCI express root controller by AMD "Pci Bus" not being compatible with the Intel series 8 chipset drivers. My
Intel(R) Xeon(R) processor E3 - 1200 v3/4th Gen Core processor PCI Express x16 Controller - 0C01
has the following error message and fails to start:
"Device PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&SUBSYS_05BE1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&08 had a problem starting.
Driver Name: oem15.inf
Class Guid: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Service: pci
Lower Filters:
Upper Filters:
Problem: 0x15
Problem Status: 0x0"
I even tried to roll back my drivers back to the Original Pci Express Root controller and every time I restart it just reinstalls the AMD Express Root controller from the AmdKMPFD file. I even went ahead and changed permissions on that file to test out if it would reinstall the driver on startup which it didn't but then I had the problem of the driver software installing on the original PCI express root controller on startup but it wouldn't attempt to start when I checked in the event viewer . I did a clean reinstall of windows 10 and still had the same problem of the AMD pci bus being the original installed with the exception of all the PCI express root ports being rolled back to the original states. When I run a game my graphics card is recognized and performing but very poorly. I'm wondering if there is a way to manually roll back all of these chipsets back to the original state and for it to be compatible with my AMD HD8790 driver for it to work properly again. Please help i'll respond with anymore info needed promptly, thanks in advance.


----------

